# Your First Tarantula?



## kellygirl (May 11, 2003)

Just for fun and to hear people's stories: 

What was your first tarantula and how did you end up with it?  List the next 4 or 5 spiders (if you have that many) and why you picked the ones you did.

kellygirl


----------



## kellygirl (May 11, 2003)

Here's my own story.....

My first tarantula was your typical adult rosehair.  I was helping two of my friends out at the petstore and at the end of the day, they repaid me for my work by giving me a tarantula and a set up for free.    I had Zion for about a year before I went to my first Exotic Animal Show where I picked up my next 4 tarantulas.  

Before I went to that show, I never would have imagined that I would own a collection as extensive as the one I have now.  The 4 tarantulas I got at the show were 3 spiderlings: B. albopilosum, B. smithi, B. vagans and a juvenile A. avicularia.  I picked them for price, appearance, and ease of care.  Plus I recognized the names because the night before I went, I found this website and did lots of research before going.

That was not even a full year ago and I have expanded my collection to include 22 species of tarantulas, 1 species of scorpion, and 3 species of millipede.  I'm also currently attempting to breed my adult pinktoes--one of which was the juvenile I bought at the show last September who ended up molting out as a male a few months later.

This is definitely a one-of-a-kind hobby! 

kellygirl


----------



## chid (May 11, 2003)

My first was G.rosea because you do! 
Next B smithi for its looks .B.emilia & bohemi after the smithi cause i like the red legs 

Chid


----------



## rapunzel (May 11, 2003)

*my very first T*

wasn't really my T, it was my boyfriends,
but I bought the crickets for it, cleaned its cage, and gave it its water...
I was seventeen, that smithi passed to the great web in the sky..
I married that boyfriend and we had about a dozen rosehair and smithis come and go...
fast forward ten years...
next one was my sons...the g. pulchra recommended by all of you here at this board. That was in January.
Since then I have added:
a b. smithi
curly
l. parahybana
a. versicolor
cinnamon avic.
chaco goldenknee
Giant whiteknee
rosehair
and the Goliath pinktoe

Why? cuz its an addiction! I based my third, fourth, five,sixth on looks and size when mature. The rosehair was given by the neighbor, and the goliath because I like the big ones  and seem to have a "thing" for the arboreal ones and the large t's. 
Who knows what the next show will bring?


----------



## conipto (May 11, 2003)

My first was a juvenile B. smithi, because after doing the research, I was totally amazed with them.  Next up, was a pet-shop rosey, then came a P. formosa, a C. fasciatum, a C. fimbriatus, and after that.. I've tried to repress the memory of buying so many..

Bill


----------



## extrovertinvert (May 11, 2003)

my first was a G. rosea that a friend of mine gave me because he caught his son smoking pot.  and he gave me the spider to punish him?  ever since ive been hooked.


----------



## LPacker79 (May 11, 2003)

My first T was a G. rosea that my younger brother gave me.  I woke up one morning a few days before Thanksgiving of 2002 to find a T in a petpal on my kitchen counter.  Since my brother's friend had spent the night I figured it belonged to his friend.  I was wrong.  When my brother was drunk, someone gave him a tarantula that he had become "bored" with.  He didn't even know what species it was, and was not interested in finding out.  His words were, "it's just a regular tarantula."  Um....what?  
After searching on the net, I discovered it was a G. rosea.  My brother also remembered after his hangover was gone that he's scared of spiders and has yet to be responsible for any pet he's had.  He gave it to me, thinking that since I have frogs I would know how to care for it.  Let me tell ya, T's are whole lots less maintenance than my frogs could ever be!  I was fascinated with her and would spend hours just observing her.  
A month later I bought another, smaller G. rosea.  I was hooked!  My birthday was in January, so of course I used my birthday money to buy more T's.  I bought a L. parahybana, C. cyaneopubescens, and L. striatipes from E-spiderworld.  I'll never forget the feeling of opening my first package of slings.  I ordered those T's mainly because I liked their appearance and they were a little more challenging than my two roseas.  
In February I went to my favorite pet store to buy crickets (you know where this is going....) and I knew that they had a H. lividum and in fact they had been holding it for me for a week so I knew I was getting it.  They had also got in a very tiny A. avicularia, about 1/4".  Well I came home with my lividum and avic and hopped onto the internet.  I was interested in the "sunburst baboon" they had and wanted more info before deciding if I wanted it or not.  After finding out it was a P. murinus and reading more about them, that little 3/4" sling came home with me the next day.
In March, on another cricket buying trip, I bought a 1.5" A. avic they had.  
Right now I'm suffering from a severe "must buy new spiders" craving......but alas I'm broke.  My family thinks I'm crazy, I brought pics of all the T's to the Mother's Day get together just like the proud parent I am.  

Wow, I'm long winded!  If you guys actually get through all that, then you're to be congratulated =D


----------



## skinheaddave (May 11, 2003)

I got a rose hair when she was moved to the top shelf of the back room of a pet store and forgotten for a year.  My friend who worked there though she had been stolen.  He was shocked to find her a year later .. anyhow, I took it off his hands and named her Mary Jane (spiderman's girlfriend).  I had her for quite a while before getting T number two ... a male G.rosea.  Shortly after that, the whole lot started pouring in. 

In terms of selection, there are a few Ts I got just because they came with some that I wanted.  We also have some other species that I'm not a huge fan of but that Tamara loves (the two A.avicularia, for example).  The three major T species that I actualy carefuly selected for myself are:

G.rosea -- love these Ts.  Not only are they easy to care for and full of personality, they are also, in my opinion, beautiful.  And I don't mean just the red phase or anything.  I have all just "normal" G.rosea and I think they look quite nice.

P.murinus -- Now these guys have personality!!!!  Actualy, the real selling point on this species is their webbing.  It is absolutely phenomenal the masses of webbing they can construct.  After a few months, ome of their enclosures are true works of art.   

A.geniculata -- My latest aquisition.  They get big and beautiful.  'nuff said.

I also have lots and lots of B.vagans, but while they make for an interesting breeding project, I don't know if I would have picked this species had the opportunity not presented itself.  That is not to say that I don't appreciate the species.  They are still an integral part of the collection.  

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## stu (May 11, 2003)

My first T was my curly hair (b. albopilosum). I been interested in and keeping lizards for a while and saw these guys in the shop I buy locust from. After checking out sites such as this and chatting to a few mates who also keep T's I got one.

He is cool, I also got 3 rosie slings recently (just had to get em as they seem to be so unpredictable from what people say) but i really want a Salmon Pink (l. parahybana) and maybe a avic next

ack, and my addiction all started from buying a few locust 

Stu.


----------



## Weapon-X (May 11, 2003)

*re*

uhh a Chilean rose named rosie,lol then i went and got an adult female P. regalis


----------



## Tarantula Lover (May 11, 2003)

*My Story*

My first tarantula was a Pinktoe (Avicularia avicularia) it came from Mark (mebebraz) for free 
The next 3 were curlyhairs from Jeremy (JWB....) because he had them up for free, so i said what the heck! 
My 5th T was a B.smithi won that from name that spider on petbugs.com. So my first 5 t's were FREE! Pretty cool eh? Now i have a big collection! and more to come!


James


----------



## skadiwolf (May 11, 2003)

my first was a G. rosea.  i'd read a lot about their docility and calm nature and excellence as a first pet.  they were readily available and not as quick as the pink toes i could find (A. avic).

sooo, she was a pet store purchase and i LOVE her.  the only one not doing any defensive displays she would run and curl up into a T ball and exhibit shyness but nothing else.

i LOVE her.  she is my most favorite and will probably remain that way forever.  

the next i chose were an B. smithi (gorgeous) and an E. campestratus (beauty and sweetness).

my freebie (www.swiftinverts.com) was a G. aureostriata which surprised and delighted me!

i plan to stick with beginner's species for a while, gentle and calm.

my ultimate T at this point will be when i get an A. versicolor.  i cannot wait!  |D


----------



## pronty (May 11, 2003)

I bought my first T on December 7 1992.
It was a G. rosea. I had been thinking of getting a tarantula for a pet and when I saw this small T in the window of a pet shop I just had to get it. After two molts it turned out to be a male.
My next T's were:
G. rosea female (1994)
G. rosea female (1996)
A. seemanni female (1998)
B. albopilosum male (2000)
A. aurantiaca female (2001) This year I also learned to use the Internet and found a breeder/importer from who I ordered slings 4 times. Before this I had only been dreaming of B. smithis and others...
The next year (2002) he went out of business so I had to order from abroad myself. I ordered 3 times. And I got GBB's and Pokies! =D 
This year (2003) I have only had one order so far...


----------



## Bry (May 11, 2003)

Wow, a lot more people started with Rosies than I predicted. Anyways, I started with a G. pulchra from invertepet, and then a B. albopilosum shortly after. I've had my eye on the pinktoes for my next T. A few chicks I've talked to seem to like the pinktoes best because they think the pink toes are cute.

Bry


----------



## skadiwolf (May 11, 2003)

being a chic (grin) i personally think the pink toes are ADORABLE!!!  however...i also think they're gorgeous Ts.

in my mind, few can compare with the beauty of the A. metallica and A. versicolor.  both are tops on my list of amazingly incredibly beautiful Ts to swoon over and spoil rotten.  

(it also doesn't help that people like swifty label them 'superfuzzies'...i mean, what chic can resist THAT?)


----------



## skinheaddave (May 11, 2003)

Now I'm not a chick, so I suppose my two cents doesn't really matter, but I find them too fuzzy.  Incidentaly, I often have the same criteria in dogs.  I like short-hairs.  Come to think of it, I apply the same criteria to myself.  Hmmm ... I'll have to think this over. 

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## SpiderTwin (May 11, 2003)

My first T was an A. versicolor, it was a christmas present from my family after I was fascinated with them in the pet store. My next few consisted of an A. chalcodes, an B. smithi, a B. albopilosum and a Female A. versicolor. (My first one ended up being a mature male). My collection currently consists of 26 T's of many species, including 8 different types of Avicularia.


----------



## skadiwolf (May 11, 2003)

interestingly enough, i also tend to prefer fuzzy/furry dogs, cats, ferrets, etc. too.

hmmmmmmmm...perhaps we have accidentally stumbled upon some deep and meaningful fact in human nature.

somehow though...i doubt it.


----------



## skinheaddave (May 11, 2003)

I have been told that long hair is a sign of indulgance, excess etc. and that short hair is a sign of self-denial, reservation etc.  Who knows.  

Perhaps my aesthetic preference for the sleek is a small part of why I like scorpions better than tarantulas.  

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## stu (May 11, 2003)

wow - meaningful debates and T's...

Maybe because im a long haired scruffy b**tard is why i prefer the 'furry' tarantulas more?

maybe the psycologists should look into it?


----------



## skadiwolf (May 11, 2003)

i must say that when it comes to my animals i definitely have a tendency to indulge myself.

they all eat better than i do and it makes me all the happier.  it's like caring for yourself through your children i guess.  at least, that's how i see my babies.  they're all my kids.  the fact that they aren't even my species is merely a minor technicality.


----------



## atavuss (May 11, 2003)

My first t was a WC b. smithi that I got way back in the early 80's.  I paid 9.99 for it at a pet store  (this was before CITES and WC smithis could be legally sold).  after the smithi I ended up with a g. rosea and it snowballed from there.
Ed


----------



## pategirl (May 11, 2003)

My first tarantula was a rosie named Lucy. I got her my junior year in high school from a now out of business pet shop. I didn't know a thing about her, I was just kinda drawn to it. I asked them questions about her care and everything, and then took her home. My then boyfriend was not pleased at all, and my parents weren't thrilled either. It took me a while to get up the nerve to hold her, but I was hooked anyway. I went back a few months later and bought another one that I named Mildred. I expected her to be as docile as Lucy, but I was wrong. I showed her off to the neighbor and got myself bit trying to pick her up. My neighbor was horrified, hehe. I kept those two for a while(my stupid boyfriend at the time didn't want me to have more), then Lucy died of unknown causes. Mildred was an only T for two years, until I found out about the reptile show around here. My now fiance and I went and I took home a female A. seemanni the first time. The month after that, I bought a 3" L. parahybana for $25 and I got  C. brachycephalus, P. regalis, and A. versicolor spiderlings too. I had tried to keep slings alive before them, but I failed numerous times. Those three are all alive still, knock on wood. That's my T story.


----------



## Static_69 (May 11, 2003)

good ole rosies!!!!





Risto


----------



## Arachnopuppy (May 12, 2003)

My first was an unknown species.  One of my friends was going to study abroad and he didn't want to bring his tarantula with him.  I thought that it might be the opportunity to get rid of my arachnophobia.  I never took the time to find out what species it was.  I do know that it was very very very agressive and fast.  The poor thing died right after a molt, probably from dehydration.  It was going to be a year later that I got another one.  It was a G. rosea.  She was the one that helped me get over my phobia.  She is still standing in my room right now.


----------



## invertepet (May 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by skadiwolf _
> *
> (it also doesn't help that people like swifty label them 'superfuzzies'...i mean, what chic can resist THAT?) *


Hmm - actually, I think that was me. 

bill


----------



## sunnymarcie (May 12, 2003)

*Our first T*

It was a  G. rosea (Rose Hair) Not mine really, it is my sons T. 
We picked it because of its size and ease of care.
Then after that "we" picked up an A. moderatum (Rio Grande Gold) and an A. seemani (Stripe Knee) Then of course an
A. avic (Pink Toe) for it's speed and it's cute little boots. LOL!

"Our" new T's, from the show
2- PZB slings =D Very tiny one's!~just had to have these.
I've never had anything so little

3- Usambara slings @ an inch in size 
We bought these for their looks and speed.
They sure take off like a rocket when you open the vial.
I almost lost one of them when I was feeding it.

And last (for now) but not least a Curly=D
So that makes 10 T's 
A small but fun collection!


----------



## phoenixxavierre (May 12, 2003)

*My first tarantula*

was a G. rosea! I named her Lillith, after an evil spider goddess. Well, she ended up being hardly evil, though at times she would show her 'tude. At any rate, I was in a petshop when I saw her, and something deep inside me awoke after a long sleep. I grew up catching anything and everything I could, keeping the captives and feeding them, etc. My parents wouldn't allow me to get a tarantula or anything even close, though they allowed me to keep a black widow outside, as well as numerous wolf spiders inside. At any rate, after many problems at home and outside of home, when I saw this delicate little G. rosea, I had to have her! With my wife's approval, I bought her. Little did my wife know what this first t purchase would result in! Muahahahahahha!!!  

My second t was from the same pet store, and was a male (I didn't know it at the time). I believe it was some sort of Rio Grande Aphonopelma, the Big Bend species, beautiful male, jet black legs,  very long-legged (I probably have pics somewhere still of both my first t's!) with brownish abdomen and a very brightly colored and metallic, shiny carapace (copperish colored, like a shiny brand spanking new penny). 

Let's see, the way I figured out he was a male was that I was holding him and suddenly he began vibrating like an aquarium air pump! I froze stiff, I had no idea why he was doing this. I originally started holding him (and the G. rosea female) with gloves, as I wanted to avoid any chances of a bite. Eventually, I learned they had no interest in biting, so I began holding them without gloves. At any rate, this male Aphonopelma was on my forearm, just a vibrating away and slapping his legs I down on my arm! I was expecting a bite to occur, so I moved him to his aquarium again. He was nearly impossible to move from me to anything else. He was the type that I'd let him crawl out on me, but any attempt to put him back was quite unsuccessful. He would hold on tight with those tarsi, and wouldn't be budged! So I started carrying him around with me. At any rate, I called up Todd Gearheart and told him the situation. He said at first that the t was warning me by slapping its legs on me that it was going to bite me. I then told him about the vibrations. He sounded surprised and said that normally ts don't hit on humans, lol! He said it was pretty rare and he wondered if it was my body chemistry. He claimed the male tarantula thought I was a prospective mate!  Must be my dna, being I'm from the apache tribe native american, my ancestors have probably held all KINDS of US and Mexican species!

I never did find that fellow a female, though I posted pics all over the net looking. No one seemed willing to identify him. He died unbred (though no doubt he bred in the wild). He was a great t though, and my wife and I used to laugh at him when he would try to get out of his tank. He looked as if he was doing an imitation of the Roxettes (with the legs IV lifting up repeatedly in the air as he attempted to find a way out of the tank). He would hang from the lip of the tank and just kick away! lol!

Okay, after that, I think I purchased Avicularia avicularia and Eupalaestrus campestratus (which I believe to be something else). 

Of my original tarantulas, I have offspring of the first Avics still, now set up and breeding. I also have the "E. campestratus". 

I picked the avics because I was interested in keeping arboreal tarantulas, and I was told they are reticent to bite. The E. campestratus I bought because they're downright beautiful!

The Aphonopelma I purchased because I thought it looked way creepy (what with the extreme legginess) and HAD to have him! I was inexperienced at the time, though, so I didn't know he was a male let alone what difficulty I would have in finding him a fem.

Welp, I've probably written more than enough! lol!

Take care,

Paul


----------



## nocturnalpulsem (May 12, 2003)

Rosie...I was about 10 years old. 

N.


----------



## Immortal_sin (May 12, 2003)

A seemanni
My daughter and I had no clue, we just went to Petco, and they happened to only have those.
After about a week, I found a WC G rosea at another pet shop.
Then, I found the online dealers.....whhheeeeee!!!
I ordered C cyaneopubescens and A avicularia from Golden Phoenix, then I found a beautiful CB A chalcodes at an exotic pet show from Spiderpatch.
This was in the first month I owned spiders.... October of 01.
In November, I got 17 more, and finally let up a bit.
Now, I've had 4 sucessful eggsacs, and hundreds of Ts.
Sometimes I think I'm insane  
=D


----------



## skadiwolf (May 12, 2003)

oh, you're right bill, my apologies!!! 

that was highly effective marketing btw...(grin)  plus, you have awesome pictures of all those animals.

bless you for having them in S. sbs order too.  that SO helps us newbies learn the names.


----------



## vulpina (May 12, 2003)

My first T was the typical G. rosea about 15 years ago.  Since then I've had over 50 different species, currently I have 28 species.  I'm always looking for more and different species.

Andy


----------



## The_Phantom (May 12, 2003)

My first tarantula....

when I was 17, I found out that my best friend Lisa's brother, Andrew, owned a tarantula ! I was somewhat afraid of spiders, but I really wanted to hold this tarantula. So he let me !!  I couldnt believe how light he was. There was this "giant" spider, standing on my hand, and I couldnt even feel him !!

So Andrew ended up getting married....his wife wasnt so tolerant and insisted he get rid of it.  Bad news for him, GREAT news for me.  He gave it to me !!!!

So his name was "Soul Eater" but I changed it to "Harrison".

I had him for 9 months. He would walk all over me, and would walk around in my room (supervised!). Then one day, I saw him starting to curl and he died. I was devestated. He was soooooo incredibly docile. He would let me pick him up when ever, and would let me rub his belly when he stood....he was a AWSOME pet. I still miss him. I replaced him w/a female Rose hair, who I still have.

and 2 a.avics and a b.smithi.


----------



## Venom (May 12, 2003)

Wow, according to the poll I'm the only one to vote who started out with a pzb. I guess that means I'm special =D


----------



## jwb121377 (May 12, 2003)

Spider_savior are you still getting your P. regalis? I haven't herd you speak of it lately and wondered what was up?

My first was a G rosea that I bought from a pet store. It was the only tarantula I had for a long time until I found the tarantula fourms. Now I have lots and enjoy every second I spend with them.


----------



## cweg (May 12, 2003)

*my 1st T*

After my 10 year old eastern corn snake died, I was playing with the idea of a T or a scorp. I recieved my first Chilean Rose for X-mas, from my father. Sorry to say she passed after about 5 years.


----------



## krystal (May 12, 2003)

my first tarantula was  an a. chalcodes that my friend, anne, had given to me.  she got her from her boyfriend who had lived in arizona.  anyhoo, the poor spider was full grown and in the smallest sized pet-pal with no substrate or anything.  when anne gave her to me, the first thing i did was name her "vlad" instead of "queenie," set up a 10-gallon aquarium, filled it up with colored aquarium gravel (hey, at least it wasn't cedar bedding!), and i figured that since she was such a huge tarantula, she didn't need a lid on the enclosure.  she lived for two years without a lid, then finally i had to get a lid to appease my grandmother (whom i was living with).  anyway, vlad lived for a good four years with me.  she must have been really old, too, because she only moulted once the entire time i had her.  

i got back into tarantulas (hardcore now) about two years ago after i saw a show on t.v. about tarantulas.  i NEEDED to have another one, so i called everywhere to find a place that sold them.  eventually i found a mom and pop store that had a 3" a. geniculata and a 2.5" b. boehmei.  i opted for the genic because of it's striking contrasting colors and ultimate adult size, but eventually bought both because i fell in love.  then the pet store got in the pterrors, and of course, i had to get one of those, too.  

ever since then, i've been getting my tarantulas via the mail because that mom and pop store has a crappy variety--whenever they HAVE tarantulas, that is.

now i have ten tarantulas, am waiting for 18 more, and have had several t's die on me.


----------



## jerrard (May 12, 2003)

I consider my brothers T my first,Which is a rose hair, I'm the one who took care of it, but technically my first T was Bandersnatch my aphonopelma moderatum which i got sometime in last November.  By the way my brother got Agememnon in last October.


----------



## MrT (May 12, 2003)

Mine was a Aphnonpelma sp. I found when I was taking my son to camp. It was crossing the road, so I took a big gulp cup and caught it. I brought it home and it died within 3 months. ( male )
I then went out and bought a G. rosea..


----------



## Lasiodora (May 12, 2003)

My first tarantulas were a B.smithi and a P.fasciata.  The reptile petsore I worked in carried tarantulas.  They placed a big order with spider patch and I added those two to the shipment.
The P.fasciata died in a molt two years ago. The smithi is now six yrs old and doing well.  I bought them both because of their beauty and the sizes they would attain.  I was actually afraid of spiders before I started working at that place. My next spider was a king babboon.  After that one I stopped getting spiders for a about 3 years. Last year I got bit by the bug again and I now I have 21 more spiders.
Mike


----------



## MrT (May 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by atavuss _
> *My first t was a WC b. smithi that I got way back in the early 80's.  I paid 9.99 for it at a pet store  (this was before CITES and WC smithis could be legally sold).  after the smithi I ended up with a g. rosea and it snowballed from there.
> Ed *


Ed'
Is your B. smithi still alive?


----------



## atavuss (May 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MrT _
> *Ed'
> Is your B. smithi still alive? *


Ernie, No it is not.  I don't remember how long I had it.  I do not even remember if it was a male or female.  I kept it in a ten gallon terrarium with sand and real cactus, I did have a small water dish for it though  (I have a picture somewhere).
Ed


----------



## Mike G. (May 13, 2003)

Just got my first T's last Thursday from e-spiderworld:
2.5" T. blondi
4" L. parahybna
6" G. aureostriata

Got the T. blondi and L. parahybana because of size and the G. aureostriata because it is docile.  Spoke with John Hoke for about 45 minutes before I purchased the T's.  Real nice guy (very honest and very knowledgable).  I'd recommend him to anyone looking for a T.  
The L. parahybana baricaded itself in its cave the day I got it and I haven't seen it since.  It was bald when it arrived, but the abdomen wasn't dark (it was human flesh colored).  Don't know if its molting??  Not sure if I should throw a cricket in there or just wait till it comes out??
The blondi just hangs out by its cave and the aureostriata is usually out in the open.  
I held the aureostriata for the first time today.
Not sure T will be next.  Maybe a P. murinus.

Pretty cool


----------



## skadiwolf (May 13, 2003)

no, from what i've read, the abdomen will go from that fleshy color to almost blackish because of the hairs growing beneath it.  so, unless that coloring has changed, it shouldn't be in molt.

perhaps it's just scared.  if it was completely bald it's been doing some serious hair-flicking.


----------



## Sean (May 13, 2003)

*first t i ever had was an...*

A.Avic of course i was 11 knew nothing about T's so i just looked around and saw one at the very corner of its cage and i told my mom look it climbs i want that one...im glad i picked that instead of a agressive T, anywayz my next T was a (docile)king baboon, the one after that was a h.minax then i got a rosy, i got another rosy then i got a L.parahybana and most recent is my B.smithi but out of all them my favorite T has to be my L.Parahybana active and very cool...now im thinking of a new cool T to buy


----------



## The_Phantom (May 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jwb121377 _
> *Spider_savior are you still getting your P. regalis? I haven't herd you speak of it lately and wondered what was up?
> *


GAH! I was going to get it, but then I ended up having an unexpected expence.  The dealer sold her while I was waiting to come up w/the rest of the money.  (20 $!) So now Im waiting for him to let me know when he gets some more in. He said he should be getting more by the summer. I hope so! I want one !! 

Edit: I even bought a cage and had it all set up and everything!


----------



## Manimal (May 13, 2003)

One day a few months ago, I went to a Butterfly farm in Stratford on Avon.  They had a couple of T's and true spiders there.  The guy who was there, got out a Chile Rose, and let us handle it.  He is an excellent T ambassador.  From then on I was hooked.  Got myself a Chile Rose from one of the reptile shops near to me.  Then a Curly hair.  After that an Avic. Versicolor and an Avic. Metallica.  The Metallica was eaten by ants unfortunately, but all the others are doing what T's do


----------



## Fingolfin (Aug 18, 2006)

The_Phantom said:
			
		

> My first tarantula....
> 
> when I was 17, I found out that my best friend Lisa's brother, Andrew, owned a tarantula ! I was somewhat afraid of spiders, but I really wanted to hold this tarantula. So he let me !!  I couldnt believe how light he was. There was this "giant" spider, standing on my hand, and I couldnt even feel him !!
> 
> ...


Sorry to bring up the past, but...;P  so he only lasted 9 months Marg?   I've got 3 now, PM me if you see this....


----------



## BBlack (Aug 18, 2006)

My 1st was a G Pulchra. I was looking for a docile T and preferred the terrestrials for their weight. The sleek look I had sleek black velvet look I'd seen in the photos I had seen had sold me on the pulchra.

By searching on google I found the site of another enthusiast who lives quite close to me. He helped me find a very nice lady who had a few pulchras for sale. I've since met him when we shared a Male L Parahybana on loan. I still have my sweet pulchra (rather embarrassingly named Pookie) whom I adore, however as is so often the case in this hobby, she is not alone. She currently has 20+ lodgers in her room. I'm certain that I'm going to need a bigger flat soon enough.


----------



## Arachnokid 93 (Aug 18, 2006)

My first tarantula was a sub adult B. smithi female then i was looking for a new tarantula and so i got a pink toe  then a zebra knee then a rose hair.


----------



## Sadistic Haplo (May 31, 2010)

I was cruising through local classified ad's and seen this gorgeous spider. It was all black with pink toes and a pink pattern on a black abdomen.. and instantly I had to have this spider. I did my research and found it to be an Avicularia of sorts. So I called the guy up and had him bring it over, and paid him $35 I think..So I bought that avic in November, I bought my H.lividum in the same month maybe a week later, the next month I bought my P.irminia, then my G.pulchripes, then a P.regalis and so on. before November I never in my life though I would own a T as I had a pretty big fear of spiders..now the funny thing is, I can handle my T's (Though I prefer not to, unless they choose to do otherwise) but i'm still a little girl when it comes to the tiny spiders.


----------



## miho_cro (May 31, 2010)

After doing a lot of research and watching all of rob's videos on youtube, B. Smithi and G. Rosea sounded kind of... boring...
So my first T was a P. Regalis sling 6 months ago, and second was P. Ornata... and many to come...


----------



## ZergFront (Jun 1, 2010)

Mine would be other (more aggressive I guess?). I got 5 P.irminia as my first(s) because I knew I really wanted this species and wouldn't turn back. I later got P.cambridgei and three P.reduncus and still want more of this amazing genus. :drool:


----------



## Scoolman (Jun 1, 2010)

My first was four Grammostola pulchra all at 1". Got them in Dec 2009, molted twice, and they are now 2.5" and nearing another molt. Then in February I got three more at 1/2" and they have molted twice and are now 1". I won two A metallicas and two GBB in a forum contest. And now, I am getting three 5" G pulchra in a week; two females and a male. I hope to be breeding them soon.


----------



## Slappys_g1rl06 (Jun 1, 2010)

My first tarantula was a G. pulchripes 1" sling.  I really wanted a pet to take care of that was cheap and hard to kill off (I'm kind of forgetful... ) so a friend of mine recommended a tarantula... which she just so happened to sell from her job at the KSU insect zoo!

So, that next day I stopped in and got him, back in December of 2008.  I got him based on the size he would get and the ease of care.

The second was technically a GBB 3/4" sling.  I got it based on looks.  And the 3rd (bought with the GBB) was a 1" B. albo for my fiance who is still uncomfortable around her but I think he got her because he thought she was going to be a docile t... hahaha, she's kind of not docile at all!  :?  Really?!?

4th and 5th were a 3" singablue and a 1/2" A. met.  Both bought based on looks.


----------



## photobuggirl (Jun 1, 2010)

My first two Ts were given as gifts, but I didn't really want them.  I probably had 20 other insects in my house at the time; bugs that either myself or friends of mine would find, but I would take pictures of them and let them go.  With the tarantulas, I couldn't just release them outside of my house, so I was concerned about the commitment these pets would require.  

Well, you can take really good care of tarantulas without the same amount of commitment level as dogs and cats and once you have one, taking care of a couple others really isn't that much more extra effort (it was running to the pet store that would require the most energy, but now that I have roach colonies....).  The first Ts I purchased on my own were a couple types of pokies, an H. mac, and a P. irminia.


----------



## Josey (Jun 1, 2010)

My first T was a sub-adult A. chalcodes (desert blonde/texas blonde) "Rio".
My daughters first was a GBB sling "Kama"
My son's first one (oh ok, he's only 20 months old, it's mine really) is a juvie L. parahybana (salmon pink) "Nachos"

Oh and we have an X immanis coming tomorrow or thursday!!!!!!! ("Cuervo")

x


----------



## AbraCadaver (Jun 1, 2010)

My first one was an A.Versicolor. I then got some more, 1 A.Sp. Amazonas Purple, 1 A.Sp. ? , one A.Huriana and 1 A. Bicegoi. The bicegoi passed, sadly. Then I got a G.Pulchra and then a P.Ornata. 

One C.Darlingi, H.Lividum, GBB and P.Irminia on the way as we speak


----------



## clam1991 (Jun 1, 2010)

I had been interested in Tarantulas for osme time having been growing up playing with bugs since i was a kid, was at the pet store one day lookinng around and tried to buy a big dark tarantula but they looked inside the cage and surprise it was gone, so i settled witht the pink toe and i miss him very much used to have a pretty big collection (some number over 20), now i have a very modest collection of 3 since i have a hectic work schedule (this month i had one dday off so far and too many doubles lol)

but it pretty much started on impulse but my pinktoe molted mature a little after i got him but ill be damned if he didnt stick around aother full year before passing on.


----------



## MissVenom (Sep 9, 2011)

I used visit the local pet store quite often and the reptile room also houses inverts (usually just Rosies) but I had been becoming ever interest in entomology especially the anatomy of spiders. I thought "wouldn't it be fun to have a big hairy spider for the shock value" esp. because my boyfriend is quite arachnophobic and my mother and brother believe that all bugs spawn from Hell itself. Well after doing a LOT of research on the behavior, different types, anatomy it was more than just for shock value - I really wanted to study these incredible creatures.

My best friend, her husband, my boyfriend and I all hauled 4 hours to a reptile expo a few weeks later and even though I had my heart set on a B. Smithi, the expo only had a few G. Rosea and A. Avicularia so $9 and a kritter keeper later I'm headed home with "Lydia" (yes, from Beetlejuice) my little pink toe! My boyfriend is no longer arachnophobia (she actually behaves better for HIM!)  and for our 1 year anniversary I picked out an adorable immature B. Smithi *cross fingers for a girl* I intend on slowly expanding my collection over time - the b/f  is still adjusting from fear of spiders to"OMG I will be living with literally hundreds of these for the rest of my life" 

Baby steps. lol ^,^


----------



## tarantulaballz3 (Sep 9, 2011)

first T H. lividum, I was getting a clam for my reef tank at lps that was closing soon and they had a 3" female cobalt, so I said what the heck I've researched Tarantulas and new a about care and such(and how defensive these T's are) she's the best eater on the planet, she will jump for the cricket before it even hits the floor of the tank, I gat an A. Avicularia yesterday it's about 2" VERY active..and a real cutie pie(hope it's not a male or that would be awkward)


----------



## Allanzo213 (Sep 11, 2011)

Theres an reptile store down the street from my house I used to go to as a kid, they had everything and at one point had a baby monkey, they still have the macaw that likes to say "Hi" "Where you going" and follow it with a creepy "Come over here..." anywho, went in there a little bit ago and saw they had spiders, I used to play with spiders as a kid, catch insects etc. fast forward a bit and now im afraid of bee's hornet's daddy long legs, preying mantis'(god i hate preying mantis') So I picked up my A. Metallica, and luckily its a female! I like tong feeding her, she'll take anything I tong feed her, and shes got an awesome personality, as in always exploring and grooming her fangs, finaly caught her on video doing it today for a little bit. Anywho, I just recently picked up a smithi, cuz i wanted a docile species with color, a chromatus, cuz I wanted something big, and a versicolor, cuz I wanted another arboreal that webs a lot and has amazing color. So far my versicolor is just like the metallica and loves exploring and nabbing up all the fruit flies in the container, its a real treat to watch.


----------



## Danielson (Sep 14, 2011)

I just got into the hobby around 4 weeks ago, i first went to my local exotic petstore and bought a juv A. Geniculata and subadult A. New River, then a couple days after that i couldn't resist buying a sling P.Regalis. Amazing wee things!


----------



## funkymonk (Sep 14, 2011)

G rosea, like most, purchased a sub adult female from a local (ish) pet shop who specialises in exotics and has many T's, got a rosie because I did my research and decided to get an easy species to look after as it was my first T. I have always wanted a tarantula since I was a kid, and just thought recently, hell why not just get one! Really wanted a MF B Smithi but couldn't find any locally at the time, so went for the rosie, which I think is very pretty, she is just the standard colour, but looks amazing (to me anyway). At the time I got her I hadn't even considered getting any more, but it gets a little addictive, plus all those crickets that need eating, so now have a Female Sub Adult G pulcra that I bought from a freind at a bargain price, and finally got my B smithi this week, a tiny little 1cm sling. Ok, so my rosie isn't that active, and not a great eater, typical pet rock, but she is now around 5 inches and very very docile and I love her to bits. Next on list are a few more Brachy "slings" and then maybe take the plunge into OW species with a P Murinus sling... lets see how brave I feel in a few months!


----------



## Popsmoke63B (Sep 14, 2011)

My first was my B.Smithi sling, right now @2", shortly after i bought a petshop rosie. I now am patiently awaiting my A. versicolor, and OBT slings from Jaime! Can't wait!!!


----------



## MrJohn (Sep 14, 2011)

I have 4 P. Murinus and your not kidding about personality. 1 lives in an amazing underground funnel/tunnel system, 2 of them have built what I refer to as the termite mounds and the forth has gone arboreal. I had an tall enclosure that I had set up for a A. Avicularia that I was planing on saving from PetCo (I hate the way they treat their Ts), but someone beat my to the checkout with her. I put the OBT in there as a temp house, but he set up shop man. Funnel tubes running all through the enclosure.


----------



## Jigglypuff (Sep 14, 2011)

My first T was given to be my my girlfriend on our first Valentines Day as a couple, and the story is pretty funny. I had been saying I wanted one (just to be a little different and I've always found spiders fascinating), and she thought it was so strange. She was visiting her family in Covington, LA so she bought it at a local pet shop there and was driving back to Baton Rouge with a Rosie in a tiny little box inside the terrerarium she bought as well. And on the way back she had a blowout on the interstate, had to have highway patrol change her tire, and drove back to her place where I met her. She was hysterically crying and told me to go look in her room. As soon as I saw the tank I was so happy but she was freaking out saying she thought it was probably dead from the incident. I opened the box to find a little 2 1/2 inch rosie hiding in a corner with its legs over its eyes. I fell in love twice that day.:biggrin:


----------



## Mara (Sep 14, 2011)

My first T was a _B. albiceps_, but it really started out with a scorpion (P. imperator, died before I got any of my T's). Anyhow, found the _B. albiceps_ really beautiful with the velvety black legs, the red butt and light carapace.Then I got a rosie (RCF), so not my first, heh.
Had a _E. truculentus_ for about 3 weeks, but it died 
Then I got two rosie slings - one turned out to be a G.pulchripes though (a happy surprise).
After that, in order:
_B. albopilosium
A. (cf) metallica
B. smithi_

At some point in between the T's, I got myself a new scorpion as well. This time a _P. cavimanus_ with quite the attitude, hehe.
I'm hesitating to get more T's atm (sorta a space issue mostly), but I just know I'm gonna cave in eventually... The question is wether to take a step further or stay with the 'docile' ones... but they have a pretty _H. minax_ and an awesome OBT in right now! Maybe time to get something less 'safe'? Hehe ^^


----------



## pnshmntMMA (Sep 14, 2011)

Mine was the typical pet store impulse buy g rosea. Them bought an LP sling and got a freebie versicolor sling. Now deciding on last one


----------



## Big Red TJ (Sep 14, 2011)

Mine was a pokie a male that has now passed on but made babies from here to  california. he is preserved and now hanging on my wall.  I was so glad that he spent his last month with me and was allowed a much needed rest.. I love this community and the great friends I have met Ian Walker thanks for the slings they are growing up fast! I also wanna give a shout out to RobC he hooked me up after I lost a sling he sent me a bunch of freebies, a good guy to deal with....thanks Rob


----------



## Verneph (Sep 14, 2011)

My first was a little juvie A. Avic.  I got from an LPS.  Sweetest little spider I've ever seen.  Dealing with her has been a learning experience for me, but I don't regret it at all.  She's almost mature now.


----------



## argolupin (Sep 22, 2011)

My first T i just put on hold with a friend of mine on Sunday.  It is a baby G. Rosea.  I have named it Rahl from the sword of truth series books.  My friend was raising Trantulas but is cutting back, she is also a member on here which is how i found out about the boards.  I measured his (it's long leggged so i'm calling it a boy for now till he gets bigger) molt from 2 or 3 nights ago (found it 2 nights ago when i was visiting her) and it was 1.5 inch leg span.
I have always been terrified of spiders but when i started hanging out with her and i saw how gorgous and friendly they could be i started asking more and more questions, and eventually have decided to get one of my own.  I havn't brought my guy home yet, though i go to her house and sit on the bed and hold him.  I am trying to get everything ready to bring him home first, as well as learn as much as i can.

I am also looking into adding to my T's.  She has a Tiger rump female that is getting ready to lay an egg sac and if the girl who wants her doesn't take her then i will take her after the eggs are laid.  I have also been looking at the Green Bottle Blues, the Versicolor and the A. Avicularia, though i am trying to do all my research on a species that i can before bringing one home so that i can provide the best possible enviroment for a T possible.


----------



## Josh Perry (Sep 22, 2011)

i got my first about a year ago it is a G. rosea i got just cus i wanted a t, my second was an H. lividum i got because it had a cool name and looked amazing when it grew up but i did research it. My third was an A. avicularia i got because it was a good deal for $20 and i wanted to get a taste of arboreals before getting anything like pokies. My latest 2 are an H. maculata because i wanted another ow and a B.albopilosum i got for only $5 with a cage. And my soon to be next ones will be some L. parohybanas


----------



## smoothie4l (Sep 22, 2011)

NO duh rose hair was in first you see them every where! Their so common in pet stores!


----------



## SchmitisGal (Sep 24, 2011)

It doesn't seem to be mentioned here very often about people on the boards having them, but my first and only T (since Im only new about a month to owning one) is an Aphonopelma Schmidti. He is wild caught, from Sedona, AZ, but I did a ton of research to make sure he wasn't an endangered species. I am guessing from his size (about 5") that he is around 4 or 5 years old. He is super docile, a GREAT eater, and really calm and cool about letting me pick him up, feed him, reach into his cage, etc... 

I love watching him walk around the 10 gallon terrarium I have set up for him and I am completely fascinated at how much watching him calms me. I am still researching and learning more about Ts everyday, but so far, I am very happy with the ownership. I can see me getting more Ts in the future.


----------

